# How is the fishing at the Greenup Dam this week?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

With the cool rain we have been getting this week, how is the fishing at the dam? My last few trips there produced nothing but a few small crappie. I live in Burg and plan on going tonight, and I'm just hoping that the bite is on and the water isn't too high.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Water level is at 25' and change so that will put it over the upper walk way.. Good luck though and let us know how you do..


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

It doesn't sound like you have much faith 

I haven't fished along the walkway when the water was this high, but hopefully I can catch something. It's been a while since I've caught anything of size, so I'd be happy with pretty much anything over a couple pounds.

I should mention that I am going for stripers, hybrids or white bass.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Not saying ya can't catch fish with lots of water.. I have caught fish and water up around the sign as you're going down the hill.. I hope you catch a truck load, it'll let me know they are biting.. I mostly just put the water level in for info purposes..


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw some striper jumping, but they were way out off-shore. A guy was catfishing off of the steps yesterday and walked out of there with a stringer full. I didn't stay long, but I didn't have any luck.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

water yesterday was over upper walkway tried to get to the steps but to deep to wade over to them took one step and was above knees water is up about 2 more feet than what it was yesterday by sat or sun you should be able to get on upper walkway went down 3 times this week in the rain before water went over walkway and caught catfish every trip on cut skipjack the bite was fast never seen anyone catching any hybreds or didnt see any jumping but had a guy tell me wed morning him and his brother caught a couple tue. before dark about 6#on hole skipjack right again the walkway just watch out for the ducks they are going down and tring to eat your bait agian the walkway i about lost 1 rod wed morning it came up with my skipjack in its mouth and pulling hard glad i had rod tied to rail or it would have been gone


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The water is down, but the current is very strong and the water is very muddy with lots of debris. There were quite a few people there Tuesday night, but no one was catching anything. Hopefully the sauger come in soon.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

if you fish from a boat the sauger should start piling up in the deeper holes around the dam soon im going to be on the walkway in the morning till noon then be there all day sat. in my boat if i find any i will let you no havent caught any sauger myself sense the first of aug.


----------

